# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Kleinanzeigen ndern

## Surf-Max

MoinMoin ... ich schon wieder ...

Wie kann man eigene Kleinanzeigen ndern?
Ich hab da einiges inseriert, was zum Teil bereits verkauft ist.
Diese Anzeigen wrde ich gern lschen, bin aber offensichtlich zu bld dazu.
Wie geht das? Muss doch irgendwie mglich sein ...
Auerdem mchte ich bei manchen Sachen das Zeitlimit ndern.

Gre
Max

----------


## wavemaster

moin,
private ads anklicken , dann anzeige eintragen, dann einloggen, dann aus dem men auswhlen, ndern, ausloggen!
das war's!
gru
rolf

----------


## Redaktion

Hallo Max,

so funktioniert's:

1) Einloggen (Username und Passwort fr die privaten Kleinanzeigen sind nicht identisch mit denen aus diesem Forum, da wir eine andere Software verwenden)

2) Benutze zum Einloggen diesen Link:
http://www.the-daily-dose.com/private-kleinanzeigen/

3) Schau zuvor im Browser nach, ob Cookies aktiviert sind. Cookies speichern den Zustand 'eingeloggt'. Wenn Cookies von the-daily-dose.com oder dailydose.de nicht akzeptiert werden, dann kannst Du Dich nicht einloggen und keine nderungen vornehmen. Dies ist manchmal bei zu hohen Sicherheitseinstellungen im Browser der Fall (manchmal auch ber Antiviren-Software-Einstellungen so geregelt).

Viele Gre
Jrgen / Redaktion

----------


## Surf-Max

Danke Jrgen!

Es hat geklappt.

Gre
Max

----------

